# Drag X and PNP tank MTL Pods



## Rooigevaar (1/10/20)

Just pop this on your Drag X or PnP tank for a great MTL conversion. 

Find it here https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/new/products/pnp-mtl-pod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (1/10/20)

This is cool, thanks @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

